# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία δίπολο για CB

## Rx/Tx

Θέλω να κατασκευάσω μια κεραία για τους 27MHz.

Επειδή η μπάντα έχει πλέον ''πεθάνει'' δεν αξίζει να δώσω λ7 για κάτι ακριβό η μια κατασκευή του εμπορίου.
Το μηχανημα έχει έξοδο κλασικά τα 4 Watts σε ΑΜ, και τα 12 σε SSB.
Aντίσταση εξόδου 50Ω, και θα χρησιμοποιηθεί καλώδιο RG58 , επειδή υπάρχει στοκ.
Λέω να φτιάξω ενα δίπολο λ/2 αλλά θα χρειαστώ και ενα balun για την προσαρμογή του καλωδίου στην αντίσταση της κεραίας.


α) Επειδή το balun θα έχει κάποιο όγκο κ βάρος υπάρχει περίπτωση να τοποθετηθεί σε αλλο σημείο?
Δλδ αν χρησιμοποιήσω κάθοδο 75Ω και το balun στην έξοδο του μηχανήματος γίνεται?
β) Αν το δίπολο σχηματίζει γωνία 120-130 μοιρών μειώνεται η αντίστασή του?
γ) επίσης το δίπολο θα είναι η διαγώνιος ενός τριγώνου 10*6 μέτρων με τα 6 μέτρα κάθετα.
δ) θα χρησιμοποιήσω καλώδιο ηλεκτρικό 2.5 η 4 καρέ πολύκλωνο.

 Τι προτείνετε?

----------


## Rx/Tx

Φαίνεται δεν ηταν πολύ ''επιστημονικού'' επιπέδου η ερώτησή μου . :Think:

----------


## radiofonias

Το balun είναι κομμάτι της κεραίας οπότε δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις πίσω απο το "μηχάνημα".
Η γραμμή μεταφοράς πρέπει να είναι 50 Ωμ όπως και η έξοδος απο τον ασύρματο.
Λεπτομέρειες για το δίπολο ψάξε στο ιντερεντ.
Καλύτερα μονόκλωνο καλώδιο ή σύρμα ατσαλένιο χοντρό το πολύκλωνο δεν προβλέπεται.
Κάθε αλλαγή της γωνίας του διπόλου θα αλάζει την σύνθετη αντίστασή της και χρειάζεσαι αναλυτή κεραίας και ένα καλό πεδιόμετρο για να διαβάσεις τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## aeonios

Γιατί γράφεις ότι έχει πεθάνει η μπάντα; Διάδοση υπάρχει στις μέρες μας τουλάχιστον στους 28/29 ΜΗz κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας που παρακολουθώ άρα προφανώς και στα cb.

Πέρα από το δίπολο αν έχεις Rg-58 διαθέσιμο ίσως να ήθελες να δοκιμάσεις και την bazooka

----------


## Ακρίτας

> α) Επειδή το balun θα έχει κάποιο όγκο κ βάρος υπάρχει περίπτωση να τοποθετηθεί σε αλλο σημείο?
> Δλδ αν χρησιμοποιήσω κάθοδο 75Ω και το balun στην έξοδο του μηχανήματος γίνεται?
> β) Αν το δίπολο σχηματίζει γωνία 120-130 μοιρών μειώνεται η αντίστασή του?
> γ) επίσης το δίπολο θα είναι η διαγώνιος ενός τριγώνου 10*6 μέτρων με τα 6 μέτρα κάθετα.
> δ) θα χρησιμοποιήσω καλώδιο ηλεκτρικό 2.5 η 4 καρέ πολύκλωνο.



Για την ισχύ που αναφέρεις άσε το balun  είναι πεταμένα λεφτά. Φτιάξε το δίπολο με το σύρμα που λες. Αν είναι οριζόντιο κατέβασε 75Ω (RG59 ή ακόμα και τηλεόρασης). Άν έχει μορφή " Λ "  η αντίστασή του μειώνεται ανάλογα με τη γωνία και μπορείς να το τροφοδοτήσεις με RG58.  Άν δεν κάνεις κάποιο χοντρό λάθος τα στάσιμά σου θα είναι κάτω από 1 : 1,5 και θα είσαι εντάξει.

Το (γ) δεν το κατάλαβα καθόλου. Τα τρίγωνα δεν έχουν διαγωνίους :Smile: .

Και επειδή το ξέχασα. Το δίπολο το υπολογίζουμε με τον τύπο *143/f.*

----------


## Rx/Tx

*radiofonia,* απο οτι κατάλαβα η έξοδος του μηχανήματος είναι 50Ω και αφού το RG58 είναι στα 50  δεν έχω θέμα στην έξοδό του.
Δεν μου αρέσει βέβαια το να φαίνεται ενας σωλήνας 10εκ διαμέτρου που θα εχει τυλιγμένο επάνω του 5 σπείρες καλώδιο καθόδου , εκτός απο το ότι δίνει στόχο θα ταλαιπωρεί και την κεραία οταν έχει ανεμο. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που σκέφτηκα να την κατασκευάσω απο πολύκλωνο 2.5αρι ωστε να πετύχω α) να είναι εύκολο να τεντωθεί και β) να μην κόβεται .
Είναι και που το μονόκλονο δεν ισιώνει εύκολα. Τέλος πάντων θα προσπαθήσω με μονόκλωνο, ετσι η αλλιώς σε οικόπεδο θα πέσει.

*aeonios,* θα μελετήσω και αυτήν την εκδοχή. Ευχαριστώ.

*Ακρίτας* , εχεις δίκιο , τα τρίγωνα δεν εχουν διαγωνίους, εννοούσα την υποτείνουσα ορθογωνίου τριγώνου με 10 μέτρα οριζόντια πλευρά και 6 την κάθετη.
Η κεραία θα είναι τεντωμένη αλλά δεν γίνεται να είναι οριζόντια. Θα πρέπει να χτίσει ο γείτονας ενα ακόμα όροφο  :Biggrin: 

Διάβασα κάπου εδώ μέσα οτι :

''Το ballun ειναι γραμμή μηκους λ/4 επι τον συντελεστη βραχυνσεως ( β ) του καλωδίου,η οποία ειναι βραχυκυκλωμένη στο ένα άκρο της.Με αυτή πετυχαίνουμε την προσαρμογή του διπόλου με την κάθοδο ώστε η τελευταία να μην ακτινοβολεί λόγο της ασυμετρίας της συνθετης αντίστασης της με το δίπολο. ''

Ακόμα  διάβασα στο νετ, οτι σε μια εγκατάσταση χωρίς balun τρέχουν στο εξωτερικό περίβλημα του ομοαξωνικού έρποντα ρεύματα η ρεύματα ασυμμετρίας προκαλώντας τα εξής προβλήματα:
α) παραμόρφωση του λοβού της κεραίας επειδή εκπέμπει και η κάθοδος,
β) παρενοχλήσεις σε οικιακές ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές 
γ) εμφάνιση RF στις συσκευές του χειριστή και ,
δ) λανθασμένες ενδείξεις στα όργανα SWR.

Kαι αυτά με κάνουν να ανησυχώ.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσω στο κέντρο της κεραίας ενα ιστό ωστε να της δώσω μια τέτοια γωνία που τελικά να ''βλέπει'' η κάθοδος 50Ω.

Το δίπολο το υπολογίζουμε με τον τύπο *143/f? 
*Δεν είναι 300/f?  το 143/f είναι ειδικά και μόνον για δίπολα?Δύο ακόμα απορίες, 
α)  διαβάζω για 
balun ρεύματος 1:1 απο ομοαξωνική γραμμή, 
balun ρεύματος 4:1 απο ομοαξωνική γραμμή,

με βολεύουν αυτά τα δύο σχέδια επειδή το balun κατασκευάζεται απο το ίδιο το καλώδιο της καθόδου, δλδ δεν θα χρειαστεί να έχω κονέκτορες εκεί στα ψηλά, αλλά αυτά τα 1:1 και 1:4 τι είναι?

και β) στα ακρα του διπόλου τους πορσελάνινους μονωτήρες θα τεντώσω με χοντρή πετονιά για επιπλέον απομόνωση.
Η πρέπει να χρησιμοπιήσω σύρμα?


Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας κ την βοήθεια.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Το balun είναι κομμάτι της κεραίας οπότε δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις πίσω απο το "μηχάνημα".
> Η γραμμή μεταφοράς πρέπει να είναι 50 Ωμ όπως και η έξοδος απο τον ασύρματο.
> Λεπτομέρειες για το δίπολο ψάξε στο ιντερεντ.
> Καλύτερα μονόκλωνο καλώδιο ή σύρμα ατσαλένιο χοντρό *το πολύκλωνο δεν προβλέπεται.*
> Κάθε αλλαγή της γωνίας του διπόλου θα αλάζει την σύνθετη αντίστασή της και χρειάζεσαι αναλυτή κεραίας και ένα καλό πεδιόμετρο για να διαβάσεις τα αποτελέσματα.




Γιατί το πολύκλωνο δεν προβλέπεται ?

----------


## CybEng

Εγώ πάντως με πολύκλωνο random wire, έχω δουλέψει QRP άνετα Ισπανία στα 20m SSB :beer:

----------


## john_b

> Το δίπολο το υπολογίζουμε με τον τύπο *143/f?*



Υπολόγισε χοντρικά την ταχύτητα του φωτός στα 300.000 χλμ το δευτερόλεπτο. 

Για να βρεις το μήκος κύματος στους 27, διαιρείς το 300 με το 27 και έχεις: 300/27 = 11,11 μέτρα. Αυτό διαιρούμενο δια του 2 για να βρούμε το μισό μήκος μας κάνει: 5,55.

Σε αυτό το 5,55 θα αφαιρέσεις τον συντελεστή βράχυνσης του καλωδίου (το λεγόμενο Velocity Factor) υπολογίζοντας ένα 5% και συνεπώς τα 5,5 μέτρα γίνονται: 5,225 και στρογγυλεύουμε κάνοντας τα 5,3.

Άρα: 5,3 χ 27 = 143,1, το οποίο χοντρικά το κάνουμε: 143.

Συνεπώς για να υπολογίσουμε ένα δίπολο χρησιμοποιούμε τον τύπο: *143/f* (όπου f η συχνότητα σε MHz).

----------

matthew (14-02-15)

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Γιατί το πολύκλωνο δεν προβλέπεται ?



Ελα μου ντε? εχει και περισσότερη αντοχή στις κινήσεις απο τον αέρα ... τι να πώ , πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσω θεωρία.

*john_b*, ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## SV1GRN

Δες και αυτή τη σελίδα έχει έτοιμες πρακτικές προτάσεις:
http://www.qsl.net/dk7zb/
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Δες και αυτή τη σελίδα έχει *έτοιμες πρακτικές προτάσεις*:
> http://www.qsl.net/dk7zb/
> Καλή επιτυχία.



βάλε το link που λέει  για *Κεραία δίπολο για CB*

----------


## Rx/Tx

Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ πολύ.






> βάλε το link που λέει  για *Κεραία δίπολο για CB*



Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο σαφής? Γιατί εκεί μέσα ... χάθηκα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Το ότι το δίπολό σου θα είναι κεκλιμένο δεν πειράζει. Αλλάζει βέβαια τον λοβό ακτινοβολίας. Το πιο απλό balun που μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις είναι αυτό  http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=18314  . Απλώς περνάς τα τελευταία 30 - 40 εκατοστά του ομοαξονικού μέσα από ένα σωλήνα pvc παραγεμισμένο με ατσαλόμαλλο (από αυτό που οι παλιές νοικοκυρές καθάριζαν τις κατσαρόλες) και επάνω σε αυτό στηρίζεις τους δυο κλάδους του διπόλου. Αρκεί να μή βραχυκυκλώνει.

----------


## SV1GRN

Για να μη δίνεις λεφτά για μπαλούν:
http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=30544

Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι κεραίες (ραντιαλ, κάθοδοι κλπ.) χρειάζονται προσοχή. Να αποτρέπεται η επαφή κατά τη λειτουργία τους από ανθρώπους, να προσέχουμε να μην πλησιάζουν σημεία με ηλεκτροφόρα καλώδια κλπ. Υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφία αλλά πολλές πληροφορίες δίνουν και τα σωματεία (ρ/ε & cb).

----------


## Rx/Tx

Γιώργο εχω βρεί κάπου εδώ μέσα σε μια ψαχτική που έκανα ενα ποστ συμφορουμίτη για ενα πρόγραμμα το *SetupSv1byo302*.
Εκεί δίνοντας για *balun ρεύματος 1:1 απο ομοαξονική γραμμή*  και δίνει για τυχαίο μήκος καθόδου απο RG58 , στους 27ΜΗz , πηνίο 6 σπειρών σε πλαστικό σωλήνα διαμέτρου 10εκ.
Το καλό είναι οτι θα είναι ελαφρύ, μικρό δεν θα τό έλεγα, αλλά επειδή θα κατασκευαστεί απο την ίδια την κάθοδο δεν θα χρειαστεί βίσματα εκεί ψηλά και διάφορα υλικά.
Είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που δείχνει το βιντεάκι στο ποστ #4 του ίδιου θέματος. Kαλή ιδέα αλλά πώς να την στερεώσεις κάθετα?
Δεν πιστεύω επειδή η μια είναι τύπου Bazooka και η δική μου δίπολο να παίζει κάποιο ρόλο.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα δουλέψει σωστά, εγώ θα κάνω οτι μπορώ, αλλωστε γι αυτό ζούμε για να πειραματιζόμαστε.

Δυστυχώς θα είναι κεκλιμένο, αν δεν είναι θα ''κλειστεί'' ανάμεσα σε πολυκατοικίες. 
Θα μπορούσα να το είχα ήδη φτιάξει, αλλά είπα αυτή τη φορά να το ψάξω λιγάκι παραπάνω.

Σε ευχαριστώ για το λίνκ είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Ο aeonios στο πόστ Νο4 ποστάρησε ενα βίντεο με μια κεραία bazooka.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο βιντεάκι υπολογίζει το γυμνό μέρος του καλωδίου στα 272.7 εκ 

μετά υπολογίζει το πλέγμα που με τον συντελεστή βράχυνσης γίνεται 179.98 εκ δλδ 180 εκ πάνω κάτω.

και τέλος 136 εκ το μήκος απο το σημείο που τελειώνει το πλέγμα εως το σημείο στήριξης.


Χρησιμοποιεί καλώδιο μάλλον RG8 , εγώ που θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω RG58 θα πρέπει να έχω τα ίδια μήκη? Εχω ενα κομμάτι RG8 να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό κ μετα με κονέκτορα να συνδέσω το RG58?

----------


## Rx/Tx

Εβαλα δύσκολα ?

----------

